# [Ubuntu] Kann Auflösung 1280x1024 nicht setzen -.-



## XanRaZoR (16. Dezember 2007)

*Vorweg: Ich entschuldige mich jetzt schon für diesen Roman der jetzt folgt. Hoffe jemand beschäftigt sich trotzdem damit.*

Moin schon wieder -.-
Hatte zuerst ein Problem mit dem installieren des nVidia Treibers wegen der Bildschirmfrequenz (siehe alter Thread), dachte allerdings dass das alles funktioniert hat usw. aber als ich dann die Visuellen Effekte verwenden wollte, bin ich drauf gekommen dass der Treiber wohl doch nicht so ganz wollte.
Ubuntu hat mich wieder aufgefordert den Treiber zu aktivieren, nach dem reboot genau das gleiche, hab alles probiert was ich dann im Internet gefunden habe und schlussendlich (als Linux-Anfänger x_X) selbst Hand angelegt.

Hab dann über die Kommandos im Terminal:
cd /etc/X11/
sudo vi xorg.conf

in dieser Datei irgendwie herumgepfuscht und wollte die Bildschirmauflösungen rauslöschen, die ich auf meinem Monitor nicht anzeigen kann.
Hat dann irgendwie auch funktioniert, ich habe neugestartet und bei der Bildschirmauflösung 1024x768 funktionieren die Visuellen Effekte auch.

Nun ist die optimale Bildschirmauflösung bei meinem Monitor 1280x1024 und deshalb wollte ich sie ändern, das geht aber nicht.

*Im Terminal:*
- Wenn ich die oben genannte Datei im Terminal öffnen will, zeigt er mir als erstes an, dass ein "Swap File" mit dem namen ".xorg.conf.swp" gefunden wurde, darunter steht dann entweder bearbeitet gerade ein anderes Programm die Datei oder "An edit session for this file crashed".
- Wenn ich dennoch versuche, das File zu editieren, geht nichts. Ich kann zwar Einträge löschen, jedoch nicht hinzufügen.

*Über die nVidia Treibereinstellungen:*
- Dort hab ich die Bildschirmauflösung auch setzen wollen, ging aber nicht. Der Treiber zeigt mir folgendes an: Unable to remove old X config backup file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup'.

*Über System -> Einstellungen -> Bildschirmauflösung:*
- Dort ist der Eintrag gar nicht drin, vl. weil ich ihn versehentlich aus der xorg.conf gelöscht habe. 

Was soll ich jetzt machen? x_X

war wohl nicht gerade schlau, als Anfänger da rum zu pfuschen.

Hoffentlich versteht ihr mein Problem aber es ist spät, ich hab kaum geschlafen und kann daher etwas undeutlich sein +g+ bei Fragen oder Unklarheiten, bitte einfach sagen.

Danke schon mal.


MfG.
raz0r


----------



## XanRaZoR (16. Dezember 2007)

Okay, habs so hinbekommen dass ich über System -> Einstell. -> Bildschirmauflösung wieder 1280x1024 verwenden kann.

Allerdings bekomm ich folgenden Error, wenn ich die nvidia Treiber Einstellungen öffnen will:
You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X Driver.
Please edit your X configuration file (just run 'nvidia xconfig' as root), and restart the X Server.

Wenn ich das mach, was in dem Text steht, passiert garnix.

Was jetzt?

edit: die visuellen effekte sind nun auch wieder weg.


----------



## vault-tec (17. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,


kann es sein, dass du nur das '-' vergessen hast bei *nvidia-xconfig*? 

Um herauszufinden, ob du das vorgeschlagene Programm auf deinem System hast (*nvidia-xconfig*), musst du nur das folgende in deiner Konsole eingeben (nicht mit Enter bestätigen!) und dann zweimal hintereinander Tab drücken:

```
sudo nvidia
```

Dann zeigt er dir alles an, was mit *nvidia* anfängt. Du solltest mehrere Programme sehen, und zwar unter anderem *nvidia-xconfig* und *nvidia-settings*.

Sonst kannst du noch versuchen, über Synaptic den Treiber wieder zu deinstallieren. Vorher musst du ihn natürlich deaktivieren (falls er "pseudo"-aktiv sein sollte). Das Paket sollte *nvidia-glx-new* oder so ähnlich heissen. Hast du den deinstalliert, musst du nur wieder den Haken bei der "Eingeschränkte Treiber"-Verwaltung neu setzen, dann installiert er den auf's neue von der CD.

Und kannst du bitte nochmal deine aktuelle *xorg.conf*  sowie die Ausgabe von *glxinfo | grep 'direct'* posten? 


Lieben Gruß, Niko


----------



## XanRaZoR (17. Dezember 2007)

Hi,
1. nein hab den Bindestrich nicht vergessen. Das einzige was der Terminal ausspuckt ist:
Using X configuration file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf".
ERROR: Unable to write to directory '/etc/X11'.

2. hab das mit *sudo nvidia* gemacht und dann nvidia-settings eingegeben. Da ist dann das Treiber fenster aufgegangen und ich hab dieses mal die Bildschirmauflösung über *Apply* bestätigt, und nicht mit *Save to X configuration file*. Jetzt hats funktioniert, weiß nur nicht ob das so nicht nach einem Reboot wieder verschwindet? Mal testen .. x)

Danke vielmals für deine Hilfe bisher. Sollte es jetzt nach dem Reboot immernoch nicht funktionieren, probier ich mal die anderen Sachen die du gesagt hast aus.

MfG.
raz0r


----------



## XanRaZoR (17. Dezember 2007)

Okay, nach dem Reboot ist wieder alles bei 1024x768...

Die *xorg.conf* spuckt folgendes aus:


> # xorg.conf (xorg X Window System server configuration file)
> #
> # This file was generated by dexconf, the Debian X Configuration tool, using
> # values from the debconf database.
> ...



Bei *glxinfo | grep 'direct'* kommt nur "Yes" heraus.

Was nun? Soll ich wirklich neu installiern (den Treiber) oder geht das irgendwie anders auch?

MfG.
raz0r


----------



## vault-tec (17. Dezember 2007)

Hmmm... Bezüglich deiner Auflösung: Hau mich jetzt nicht, aber hast du schon versucht, die Auflösung über den entsprechenden Gnome-Dialog zu ändern? 

Ansonsten kannst du wirklich nur versuchen, nochmal den Treiber auf's neue zu installieren. 


Lieben Gruß, Niko


----------



## XanRaZoR (17. Dezember 2007)

Ja, hab ich schon versucht x)
Naja werd versuchen den neuen Treiber morgen zu installen. Vielen Dank dennoch 


MfG.
raz0r


----------



## vault-tec (18. Dezember 2007)

XanRaZoR hat gesagt.:


> Bei *glxinfo | grep 'direct'* kommt nur "Yes" heraus.


Naja, das ist ja im Übrigen schon mal ein gutes Zeichen. Jetzt kommt es wohl nur noch auf eine fehlerfreie Installation und das richtige Feintuning an. 

Wenn du den Treiber mal neu installiert hast, solltest du dann noch deine *xorg.conf* folgendermaßen abändern:

```
[...]
Section "Files"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
Identifier "Generic Keyboard"
Driver "kbd"
Option "CoreKeyboard"
Option "XkbRules" "xorg"
Option "XkbModel" "pc105"
Option "XkbLayout" "de"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
Identifier "Configured Mouse"
Driver "mouse"
Option "CorePointer"
Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"
Option "Protocol" "ImPS/2"
Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"
EndSection

Section "Device"
Identifier "nVidia Corporation NV44A [GeForce 6200]"
Driver "nvidia"
BusID "PCI:1:0:0"
Option "RenderAccel"  "true"
Option "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"
Option "AddARGBVisuals" "True"
Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"
Option  "NoLogo" "True"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
Identifier "Standardbildschirm"
Option "DPMS"
HorizSync 30-90
VertRefresh 50-75
EndSection

Section "Screen"
Identifier "Default Screen"
Device "nVidia Corporation NV44A [GeForce 6200]"
Monitor "Standardbildschirm"
DefaultDepth 24
SubSection "Display"
Modes "1280x854" "1280x800" "1280x768" "1200x800" "1152x864" "1152x768" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"
Identifier "Default Layout"
Screen "Default Screen"
InputDevice "Generic Keyboard"
InputDevice "Configured Mouse"
EndSection

Section "Module"
        Load    "glx"
EndSection

Section "Extensions"
         Option  "Composite" "Enable"
EndSection
```
Die von mir rot markierten Sachen solltest du hinzuzufügen versuchen. Natürlich erst nachdem du deine vorherige *xorg.conf* mit einem Backup gesichert hast. Außerdem ist es anzuraten, nach dem Neustart mit der neuen *xorg.conf* die entsprechende .log-File auf Auffälligkeiten hin zu untersuchen. Schau dir also deine */var/log/Xorg.0.log* mal genauer an (man beachte das große 'X' hier!); in der steht beispielsweise auch drin, wenn das System eine von dir vorgegebene Auflösung ignoriert, weil es sie für nicht einstellbar hält. Such am besten in der Datei erstmal nach den Zeilen, die mit einem (WW) wie "Warning" oder (EE) wie "Error" anfangen. 


Lieben Gruß, Niko


----------



## Gast (28. Juli 2009)

Ich frage mich angesichts dessen, warum "Linux" nicht einfach mal funktionieren kann? So wie Windows z.B.
Ich schlage mich jetzt seit drei Stunden damit herum, eine halbwegs vernünftige Auflösung hinzubekommen. Bei XP geht das in drei Sekunden! Das meine ich jetzt weder polemisch noch religiös noch sonstwie hetz- und ketzerisch. 
Ich verstehe einfach nicht, warum Linux-Anfänger (die treffen ja meist - wie ich - auf Ubuntu) immer wieder mit 600x400 Pixeln vergrault werden. Da nützen mir auch vorinstalliertes OpenOffice und Firefox nix: Ich kanns nicht benutzen! 
So ein, zweimal im Jahr versuche ichs wieder und jedes Mal falle ich auf die Nase und zig Stunden sind für Linux draufgegangen... Schade...

LG,U.


----------

